# Reeco's first show under saddle.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Great job!

Reeco looks so chilled and amazing. Hope Aires is that chilled at his first show. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Lookin' good! Congrats!


----------



## MollyFurlong (Feb 24, 2013)

He's super cute!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

What a good lad! 

Congrats!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

He looks great, Faye, so relaxed. And well done with your qualifications! Bet you're very proud of him - what a start to his ridden showing career


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You both look great!! Reeco just gleams. May I suggest that you start shopping for a different color show coat? If fits right, but Reeco, IMHO, would look better if you were wearing Navy. JUST me.
I can SEE why he won. Congratulations!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks pretty relaxed for his 1st show. Congrats.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

He is so handsome! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Corporal said:


> You both look great!! Reeco just gleams. May I suggest that you start shopping for a different color show coat? If fits right, but Reeco, IMHO, would look better if you were wearing Navy. JUST me.
> I can SEE why he won. Congratulations!


Navy would be incorrect in the UK show ring. Navy is for hacks and show ponies only, as Reeco is a show hunter pony it has to be a Tweed jacket and that tweed had to be brown or green based.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Reeco has been one heck of a project.

He is a true case of never giving up on a horse, even when others are telling you to have him shot!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Proffesional photographer managed to get a photo of Reeco's first ever (intentional) ridden gallop!!
IPN_0700

Mind you she doesnt seem to have put all the pics up as there are only photos of the first 3 competitors in my second class when there were at least 10.


----------

